

Disrupting reality: Silicon Valley is busy ignoring the real world - frostmatthew
https://gigaom.com/2015/02/15/disrupting-reality-silicon-valley-is-busy-ignoring-the-real-world/

======
hullo
The idea that Uber drivers needing to keep up high ratings to "stay in the
game" makes them (act) more cheerful than taxi drivers, who need to earn tips
in order to make a living wage, seems kind of shaky. And that was
unfortunately the first point.

------
ChuckMcM
pandering classist twaddle.

------
swatow
The main point of the article was not so much that technology removes
interaction with other people, but that it removes the _right kind_ of
interaction. Namely those that expose people to the "real world", in
particular class and racial diversity.

But I disagree that these kinds of diversity are something that people need to
be exposed to, or at least that we are below the optimal level of exposure.
Racial diversity is something that has been forced on White working and middle
classes for the last 4 decades. And yet the White liberal elite couldn't
stomach 1/10th of the diversity they wish on others. People are actively
avoiding racial diversity, maybe sometimes even consciously, because they
don't like it.

